# Here we come!



## scoth (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi all, good day to you 

If anyone can offer some pointers to my query below, it would be very much appreciated....

My Girlfriend and I will be relocating to HK in early January, she has a secondment with a rather large company and I will be joining her, as I understand it, visa's will be arranged by aforementioned company (final negotiations are ongoing...)

I am an I.T Professional and will be looking for work to cover me for the two years we intend to stay in HK, I appreciate this is a very open question however, if anyone who has been in this situation (I would imagine it's relatively common?!) could offer a few words of advice or any pointers/pitfalls they have experienced, it would be very much appreciated. (Payment will be in the form of Beer sometime in January  )

TIA

S


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

scoth said:


> Hi all, good day to you
> 
> If anyone can offer some pointers to my query below, it would be very much appreciated....
> 
> ...


----------



## scoth (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Dunmovin,

Many thanks for your response, rest assured this is far from a spur of the moment choice, housing and medical cover - amongst many others are very much being considered and negotiated.

I am a Senior UNIX Analyst with 10+ years of experience in large corporate environments, I would not be swapping physical components of desktop systems, I'm a software chap - don't like to get my hands dirty 

However the reduction in stress levels involved in holding a piece of rope certainly does hold a certain level of appeal....

I was really after more mundane things that people may have experienced or had issues with, it's difficult to cover everything off having not have made the move.

One thing I am a little confused about is the electrical supply issues, of course I appreciate a different voltage will require some sort of transformer based activity, would I for example be able to transform an entire 6 bar extension and run my UK devices from this without even having to transpose the plug type? What about products that have a transformer onalready eg mobile phone chargers, please excuse my naivety but these are the types of thing I am having trouble getting the answers to ...

Again, Thanks in Advance

Scoth


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*work visa*



scoth said:


> Hi all, good day to you
> 
> If anyone can offer some pointers to my query below, it would be very much appreciated....
> 
> ...


So your Gf will have her work visa done for her by her employer? Well i was told thats the way to do it. To find a job before arriving to Hong Kong. Now you saying you will be tagging along but you do not have a job offer so you will be allowed to stay in Hong Kong for 3 months in most cases then you will have to leave the island. during that time you can go around and search and apply for jobs and that will take time and then it will take time getting the visa. JW.


----------



## scoth (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi 

I was rather hoping from some positive advice rather than negative responses pointing out the glaringly obvious, perhaps I need to look elsewhere.

All the same, thank you for taking the time to respond.

Cheers

Scoth


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi There,

Reading through your post, reminds me a lot of me  And that you are a unix guy, is even more impressive!

Okay, things to check before you guys come down:

1) What type of visa will you be getting?
- Is her company organising a visa for you as well?
- Is it a pure resident visa or will you be able to work with it as well?

2) Based on the above questions, you will have a couple of options:
- Apply for a job before you leave, use headhunters for this
- Come to Hong Kong, feel your way around and hunt for a job here
- Start up your own IT business once you get here

3) One pitfall to look at is that language is an issue here. I sadly enough to not speak Mandarin or Cantonese, and after I left my company, I had trouble finding a new job here. I ended up starting my own company ( am In IT as well, linux development), so give me a shout, and I can possibly give you some tips once you get here.

First thing you need to know, is what type of visa will you be getting.

On a side note, Hong Kong is an awesome place to live, and it is a lot of fun here.

Hope to see you soon, and catch up for a beer in january ;0

Ciao

Ash


----------



## scottchan (Feb 2, 2008)

*Hi and Power supply*

HI Scoth,

Basically HK power supply is 220volts, and has the same plug as the UK, I know the UK power is 240V but I am running 240V products on the 220V here and have no problems. As for adapters,you can buy all here if needed,and are pretty cheap. Unless you have appliances that run under 200v there should not be a problem,and you shouldn't need a power converter.

IF you bring your Multi plug adapter with you that already fits your appliances and the plug is different to the HK plug you can just buy an adapter here.

As for the Job related questions,I have no Idea mate.

AS I am unable to post a website link as have not made 4 or more postings yet, type voltageconverters then dot com

Will give you what you need,dont forget the www but I'm sure you get the go of it.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

scoth said:


> Hi Dunmovin,
> 
> Many thanks for your response, rest assured this is far from a spur of the moment choice, housing and medical cover - amongst many others are very much being considered and negotiated.
> 
> ...


sorry for the late reply (I don't frequent this part of the board so much now that I moved to Spain) it's all 240v 50cs and almost everything is on a UK style square three pin plug (heavy consumption things like aircons tend to be on an unfused 15 amp round pin plug). The only thing I would suggest is a surge protector. The other things you ask about will work over there..... you could even take your BT landline phone and it would work


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

scoth said:


> Hi
> 
> I was rather hoping from some positive advice rather than negative responses pointing out the glaringly obvious, perhaps I need to look elsewhere.
> 
> ...


It is very difficult to give you possitive advice from such a broad initial post however I visit HK frequently both for business and pleasure after making friends there.
One piece of possitive advice I can give you is that if you respond as rudely in HK and you did with the people trying to help you you will not do well. HK people are the cleanest most polite people you will ever meet and would never dream of responding in the way you did, so yes perhaps you do need to look elsewhere for the answers and a starting place would have been you're girlfriends company who obviously will have many of the answers you seek.


----------



## scottchan (Feb 2, 2008)

*Well Said*



Chris Ward said:


> It is very difficult to give you possitive advice from such a broad initial post however I visit HK frequently both for business and pleasure after making friends there.
> One piece of possitive advice I can give you is that if you respond as rudely in HK and you did with the people trying to help you you will not do well. HK people are the cleanest most polite people you will ever meet and would never dream of responding in the way you did, so yes perhaps you do need to look elsewhere for the answers and a starting place would have been you're girlfriends company who obviously will have many of the answers you seek.


Hi Chris, Well said mate

I read the initial posts from scoth and saw the same thing you have written and felt the same way.

I was trying to help him out forgoing that and putting the Arrogance aside. 
But you are right,Hong Kong is a great place and have great people,and good luck to him if he can take his head out of his Arse.

Go well Chris and well said


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

scottchan said:


> Hi Chris, Well said mate
> 
> I read the initial posts from scoth and saw the same thing you have written and felt the same way.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your comment just a note though I am a lady but flattered at the 'mate'

Chris


----------

